# Kubota "Service inspect" message cancellation procedure



## tassiefubar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hello there from Tasmania.
I've got a Kubota L5740 HST which I'm about to do a 200 Hourly service on. The LCD display has a message which comes on when a service is due. The mechanic who did the first two services from new did show me how to cancel this display. I cannot for the life of me remember what steps to take. Can anybody help me......looking at it drives me nuts
Cheers Nick


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!..Nick.. Someone should be able to help with your question.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Have you try unhooking the battery for min. or so,that connect?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

Set your meter to read Engine hrs then hold both buttons down for several seconds until it clears


----------



## tassiefubar (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Stickerpicker
I followed your advice and the darstardly message has now disappeared.
One less thing to worry about.
Cheers Nick


----------

